# They want my CPC license number



## fritzta (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a prospective employer asking for my CPC license number and I don't know what to give them.  I can give them my Member ID number but that doesn't necessarily prove I'm certified.  Any ideas as to what I should give them or how the AAPC might furnish me with a "license number" ?


----------



## veggiecow (Aug 11, 2008)

*license #*

Hello! Your member nember is what they are probably asking for. If you go to the AAPC website https://www.aapc.com/certification/credential-verification.aspx you can verify a coder's credentials using their member number and last name, which is probably what the company is planning to do.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Aug 12, 2008)

There is no "license number."  You are not licensed, you are certified.  They can verify your certification using your member number, if thats what they are trying to do.  Just ask them if you are concerned, this is standard practice and its why AAPC has that option.

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------



## jifnif (Aug 12, 2008)

I had the same thing happen w/ a company.  I faxed them a copy of my cert w/ my member # written on it.  that worked for them.


----------



## piojosedimarucut (Feb 28, 2017)

*where?*



jifnif said:


> I had the same thing happen w/ a company.  I faxed them a copy of my cert w/ my member # written on it.  that worked for them.



where to get that certificate? it is only the membership id is I think available from my aapc account? can you please guide me? thanks in advance.


----------

